# Azureus Strange bubble..... (PLEASE HELP)



## andyr1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi guy.... I don't know what my azureus have..  I think infection bacteria....

Somebody can help me? Thanks a lot

Andrea
Italy

SEE YELLOW CIRCLE


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Not good. Looks fungal. Perhaps chytrid? Hope not, but if you have other frogs (healthy) you'll want to move them to seperate room or even better a seperate house.

Sorry for leaving it so general, I have yet to experience these perils myself and can't specify w/ certainty.

Amputation may be considerable in this circumstance.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

actually I gave a second look and it seems as if it could be reflection?
Dumb I know.
But can you give a different angle/close up?


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I dont think its chytrid. I have seen chytrid on newts and the signs of it is lots of shedding skin. I am not entirly sure if the symptoms are the same, i know it doesnt look like that. You cant see it until under a microscope. It does look like a fungus though. I am thinking maybe some meth blue would help. Probably dilute it and give the guy a bath or maybe spray. However, thats just an idea i would look into that before i did it. With the newts i have worked with that had fungus problems, we put a few drops of meth blue into the water. So i imagine it is not that bad for other amphibians. But once again research this some. I'm not a vet! =p

Mike


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,

I once had an Azureus with a tongue/mouth infection. I treated topically with Baytril, a broad spectrum antibiotic. The vets warned that the frog may develop sores during treatment.

This 'sore' looks very similar to the one my Azureus had after treatment only mine was on its snout. It cleared up pretty quick, just keep it's living conditions as clean as you can.

Have you been using any antibiotic?

Regards

Steve


----------



## andyr1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Steve.
No.. i haven't used antibiotics... but this afternoon i go to a vet.....


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I only just noticed, your from Trento! 

Io Laverato in Italia per due Anno, In Vicenza, Gioia Del Colle, Bari E Tutti Italia. Sono Englaise Militaire, scusate me Andrae por non me recordo il mio italiano, por io provo. Englaise tuo e multo benne!

Quanti anno? Ti recordo 'perche? no lo so perche, sono fati mi'e' Yeagermiester!

Italia e bennisimo e sono multo falice quando io lavero in Italia.

Excuse my spelling gramma but we used to climb the mountains most weekends and stay over in Trento for Pizza and Vino rosso!

How is the Azureus after the vets visit?

Welcome to Dendroboard.

Regards

Steve


----------



## andyr1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Steve! Yes.. i'm from Trento. I live 30km south of Trento... Rovereto. Do you know? Do you like jagermeister... he he he! 

The vet think my azureus have "miceti" I don't know in english..... sorry
Now i'm trying solution making 1 hour/day a bath with blue of methilene 3ml/l

I hope i'm moving in good direction...... :roll:


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

good luck i hope he gets better


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> Do you like jagermeister...


That's liquid goodness. 

Is it possible for this to be parts of skin that haven't shed properly?


----------



## andyr1 (Jul 1, 2006)

defaced said:


> Is it possible for this to be parts of skin that haven't shed properly?



No... i don't think


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Contact a vet, it looks like infected skin abrasions. I was prescribed some ointment to put on a frog some time ago that cleared it up, but again get it looked at by someone who can tell for sure.


----------

